# Aptera Electric Car



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

If I were to design an ultra-light 3-wheeled EV, this is what I would build.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4237853.html?page=1

Is it just me, or does this thing seriously look like the car of the future. Sorry to sound kinda corny there, but seriously, it has LCD screens that display vitals AND a panoramic rear view, leds in the air vents that indicate whether the heat or AC is on, and it is the shape of a tear drop. This thing is super futuristic! God it's cool!


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

To me the Aptera looks kinda like a giant rolling tail-less spermatozoa. 
(I mean that in the nicest way? )
















Quite a few of the members of the local EV club have put down $500.00 deposits.
As they are local to me I went and visited their corp. headquarters.
Nice people.
http://evorbust.blogspot.com/2007/12/evs-23-and-electric-vehicle-ev.html

Manny


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Whatever it looks like, is a remarkable car. It employs many common sense features, like heat pump climate control, solar climate control for the hot sun in the parking lot, probably one of the most aerodynamic shapes ever made, and advanced materials that will not fall apart as quickly as painted carbon steel.

Too bad I have no use for it, the only time I ever drive is to haul product, tools, or other equipment, so unless I can tow 5000lbs for 200 miles, I can't use it. The single rear drive wheel is also a problem if you live in the snow belt. It is still an amazing achievement though. This is far more advanced than anything I ever saw at the detroit motor show.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

That is what I was thinking... so advanced. Not at all like so many low buck low performance, low comfort, EVs I have seen. 

You're right about the rear wheel being a problem in snowy states. I really think that EV manufacturers need to get around crash tests without building glorified motorcycles. Some manufacturers have done this by converting existing gasser cars (Solectria). Unfortunately, this means that the donor car is not necessarily optimized for EV use. Others have formed partnerships with auto manufacturers (Lotus and Tesla) to gain access to pretested chassis. Still others (tzero) have used kit car laws to avoid crash testing. I prefer all of these strategies to building a 3 wheeled car.


----------

